# My encounter with an escort



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Picked up a girl one day at a hotel in a city in the Bayarea. She was cute, talkatative, early 20's. Said she was from another town and just "seeing the sights". Judging by her looks and how she acted and the fact I picked her up at a hotel, combined with her story, made the thought of her being an escort cross my mind.

She wanted to get some coffee and grab some food. I told her she could get dropped off at Starbucks and then call another driver as Im not in the habit of waiting around for people ( I think I probably said it nicer than that) She responded that "Nobody has ever told her no" and she was friendly and cute so I said what the hell I would wait for her because I told her I would.

Something told me this one may be interesting. 

Im not in the habit of trying to hook up with passengers, but hey Im a grown man and if it happens it happens!

When I dropped her she gave me her number. I texted her a few days later and she asked if I wanted to be her uber driver for the day, lol. I went and picked her up again and she said confirmed by suspicions, she was indeed an escort. I ended up driving her to a doctors appointment then back to her hotel. 

Went inside and railed her. Hot girl in her early 20s.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

And you drove off into the sunset...

Credibility arguments aside, a lot of things can go wrong with that scenario.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Credibility arguments aside?

Yes Im aware things could have gone wrong. Her tight little body was well worth it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> Picked up a girl one day at a hotel in a city in the Bayarea. She was cute, talkatative, early 20's. Said she was from another town and just "seeing the sights". Judging by her looks and how she acted and the fact I picked her up at a hotel, combined with her story, made the thought of her being an escort cross my mind.
> 
> She wanted to get some coffee and grab some food. I told her she could get dropped off at Starbucks and then call another driver as Im not in the habit of waiting around for people ( I think I probably said it nicer than that) She responded that "Nobody has ever told her no" and she was friendly and cute so I said what the hell I would wait for her because I told her I would.
> 
> ...


And some
Just want to swim with Dolphins . . .

What was the Dr. Appt. For ?


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

She told me at the time but now I dont recall.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Credibility arguments aside?


I've read many other similar accounts posted, followed by a long trail of others jumping in to argue about credibility.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

It happened exactly as I said it did.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Well
Lets hope the good Dr. Wasnt a Gender Reassignment specialist.

Dr. Trahn

You know
With pierced ears
The hole will close up
If you dont keep a stud in it . . .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Picked up a girl one day at a hotel in a city in the Bayarea. Judging by her looks and how she acted and the fact I picked her up at a hotel, made the thought of her being an escort cross my mind. She wanted to get some coffee and *grab some food*. I told her she could get dropped off at Starbucks. When I dropped her she gave me her number. I texted her a few days later and she asked if I wanted to be her uber driver for the day, lol. Went inside and railed her. Hot girl in her early 20s.


*FAKE!!! *No pax would go to a Starbucks for "food."


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

she wanted to get coffee then get lunch which is why I initially said no

2 stops


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> she wanted to get coffee then get lunch which is why I initially said no


Coffee is available at any lunch stop. Two stops are never needed.
Please take your fake news to CNN where you are more likely to be welcomed!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> *When I dropped her she gave me her number. I texted her a few days later and she asked if I wanted to be her uber driver for the day, lol. I went and picked her up again and she said confirmed by suspicions, she was indeed an escort. I ended up driving her to a doctors appointment then back to her hotel.
> 
> Went inside and railed her. Hot girl in her early 20s.*


So you railed her before she got those results back.......

That's a little too risky if you ask me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Every UBER driver has had an encounter with an escort


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

I hope you wore protection.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> Picked up a girl one day at a hotel in a city in the Bayarea. She was cute, talkatative, early 20's. Said she was from another town and just "seeing the sights". Judging by her looks and how she acted and the fact I picked her up at a hotel, combined with her story, made the thought of her being an escort cross my mind.
> 
> She wanted to get some coffee and grab some food. I told her she could get dropped off at Starbucks and then call another driver as Im not in the habit of waiting around for people ( I think I probably said it nicer than that) She responded that "Nobody has ever told her no" and she was friendly and cute so I said what the hell I would wait for her because I told her I would.
> 
> ...


Yeah, and you drove her around all day for nothing. You were a just another 'john".


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> She told me at the time but now I dont recall.


Don't worry, she will soon send you a text suggesting that a check-up at the clinic would be advisable. Like yesterday!
I bet the note is really cute and has a little smiley face on it.

Have you had all the kids you wanted?

.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> And you drove off into the sunset...
> 
> Credibility arguments aside, a lot of things can go wrong with that scenario.


KRAMER: George, George, Get a Penthouse Forum.

GEORGE: I'm not getting a Penthouse Forum.

KRAMER: That will make great dinner party conversation. We'll read the letters at the dinner table.

GEORGE: Oh, that's nice.

KRAMER: Hey, did you ever read one of these?

GEORGE: It's not real. They're all made up.

KRAMER: Oh, it's real.

GEORGE: You know there is an unusual number of people in this country having sex with AMPUTEES! . . . Penthouse forum, newspaper, gum, Clark Bar.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

shmiff said:


> I hope you wore protection.


Any cat that uses the phrase, "I railed her" when describing the act of love, would not bother with suiting up. He raw dogged!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Picked up a girl one day at a hotel in a city in the Bayarea. She was cute, talkatative, early 20's. Said she was from another town and just "seeing the sights". Judging by her looks and how she acted and the fact I picked her up at a hotel, combined with her story, made the thought of her being an escort cross my mind.
> 
> She wanted to get some coffee and grab some food. I told her she could get dropped off at Starbucks and then call another driver as Im not in the habit of waiting around for people ( I think I probably said it nicer than that) She responded that "Nobody has ever told her no" and she was friendly and cute so I said what the hell I would wait for her because I told her I would.
> 
> ...


How much did she charge you? Just wondering what the going rate is, for a friend.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

wallae said:


> KRAMER: George, George, Get a Penthouse Forum.
> 
> GEORGE: I'm not getting a Penthouse Forum.
> 
> ...


"Not that there's anything wrong with it"



Cableguynoe said:


> Every UBER driver has had an encounter with an escort


... or an explorer, or a mustang...

I've driven strippers to work on 2 occasions, but only once I had a pax I suspected to be an escort and there was no story to go along with it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> I've driven strippers to work on 2 occasions, but only once I had a pax I suspected to be an escort and there was no story to go along with it.


I wasn't referring to driving them around


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Sex with a prostitute is an ignoble thing. Makes you look really good when your name is in the paper too.

Oh and in some states your name goes on another list. I think I'd rather be in the obituaries.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Sex with a prostitute is an ignoble thing. Makes you look really good when your name is in the paper too.
> 
> Oh and in some states your name goes on another list. I think I'd rather be in the obituaries.


Devil's advocate here...other than that he admitted she was a prostitute, he didn't say he gave her any money. He drove her around and she rewarded him for his services with....her services. Sounds like your average dinner date to me.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

henrygates said:


> Devil's advocate here...other than that he admitted she was a prostitute, he didn't say he gave her any money. He drove her around and she rewarded him for his services with....her services. Sounds like your average dinner date to me.


So why else would she do it, because she wasn't getting enough sex? 

Contrary to the myths prostitutes are really into sex, and many of them are legitimate perverts, but when they can get all of that they need and be paid for it, they get paid, even if it's "party favors." Still I wouldn't even do it for free, not only because of the herpegonosyphilaids but if she has cops tailing her for prostitution or drugs you're going to get caught up in it. I drive around some people that I know are really bad and they are going to be a number some day, I don't want their lives connected to mine after the dropoff.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> So why else would she do it, because she wasn't getting enough sex?
> 
> Contrary to the myths prostitutes are really into sex, and many of them are legitimate perverts, but when they can get all of that they need and be paid for it, they get paid, even if it's "party favors." Still I wouldn't even do it for free, not only because of the herpegonosyphilaids but if she has cops tailing her for prostitution or drugs you're going to get caught up in it. I drive around some people that I know are really bad and they are going to be a number some day, I don't want their lives connected to mine after the dropoff.


Totally agree, but it's legal, and she did it because she got something out of it. There are plenty of women (and men) out there that will "put out" if you buy them dinner, take them to the movies, or spring for a round of drinks. I mean do you really think Anna married Howard because of his bubbling personality?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

These stories just encourage newbies to keep at it...heck if I don't make minimum wage at least I am sure to have wild sexual encounters.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Sex with a prostitute is an ignoble thing. Makes you look really good when your name is in the paper too. Oh and in some states your name goes on another list. I think I'd rather be in the obituaries.


As an added bonus of public humiliation, you gotta love those outdoor billboards that display the mugshots of men who get arrested and convicted of soliciting prostitutes.
15 minutes of fame that never ends!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I had a 60+ year old fat Russian man with a 25 ish year old African American very sexy woman with much cup-caking, giggles and slaps going on in my car on Saturday what made me wonder if she was an escort - a very beautiful woman with an exceptional rack. Dropped them off at a hotel. Hmmm


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

He went into the hotel and shoved it right into her, face it.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> As an added bonus of public humiliation, you gotta love those outdoor billboards that display the mugshots of men who get arrested and convicted of soliciting prostitutes.
> 15 minutes of fame that never ends!


Why don't they put the picture of the Prostitutes on the Bill Board too? If there are no girls selling their the whole operation ceases.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> Why don't they put the picture of the Prostitutes on the Bill Board too? If there are no girls selling their coot coot the whole operation ceases.


Because that would be advertising prostitution, which is illegal.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> Why don't they put the picture of the Prostitutes on the Bill Board too?


Because the prostitutes are so ugly it would scare little children.


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

LOL at this thread. I thought you had to be 18 to post on this board.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

CYP said:


> LOL at this thread. I thought you had to be 18 to post on this board.


No some member has their eight year old son posting here.


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> No some member has their eight year old son posting here.


Her body was so tight bro.

HAHAHAHA WTAF


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> a lot of things can go wrong with that scenario.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Reynob Moore said:


> Im aware things could have gone wrong. Her tight little body was well worth it.


BF busts into hotel room demanding cash, credit cards and telephone.

You are arrested, in a lockup and Bubba looks at you, smiles and motions with his index finger.

You must register as an offender.

Uber de-activates you.

You lose your regular job.

Yeah, *that thar' thang them thar' girls gots is right good an' all that, but it ain't lined with no gold, neither.*



Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Makes you look really good when your name is in the paper too.


I did forget that.

Dear Penthouse:

I never used to believe what I read on your Forum until..................................


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> Went inside and railed her. Hot girl in her early 20s.


I wasn't as a surprised that she was a prostitute,more surprised that in the San Francisco area she was actually a real girl. A lot of "gals"out there are actually fellows dressed up. When I was driving a cab, we had some of that too, but I thought it was epidemic in SF.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> Picked up a girl one day at a hotel in a city in the Bayarea. She was cute, talkatative, early 20's. Said she was from another town and just "seeing the sights". Judging by her looks and how she acted and the fact I picked her up at a hotel, combined with her story, made the thought of her being an escort cross my mind.
> 
> She wanted to get some coffee and grab some food. I told her she could get dropped off at Starbucks and then call another driver as Im not in the habit of waiting around for people ( I think I probably said it nicer than that) She responded that "Nobody has ever told her no" and she was friendly and cute so I said what the hell I would wait for her because I told her I would.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the world of uber aids.



Uber's Guber said:


> *FAKE!!! *No pax would go to a Starbucks for "food."


My wife works at starbucks. She hates the coffee. But says the food is really good. I went there once and tried it for lunch. The food is really good. Worth going for just the food.

Sooo.. Your argument is invalid sir.
Somewhere.. A pax is going to starbucks just for the food.

And to write that novel on there laptop. Cause.. If no one sees you writing that novel.. It wont get written.



Squirming Like A Toad said:


> So why else would she do it, because she wasn't getting enough sex?
> 
> Contrary to the myths prostitutes are really into sex, and many of them are legitimate perverts, but when they can get all of that they need and be paid for it, they get paid, even if it's "party favors." Still I wouldn't even do it for free, not only because of the herpegonosyphilaids but if she has cops tailing her for prostitution or drugs you're going to get caught up in it. I drive around some people that I know are really bad and they are going to be a number some day, I don't want their lives connected to mine after the dropoff.


It must say a lot about his looks.
Sexy af guys dont ushually hire *****s. Its the fat ugly..old bald ones. With old man penis.

Think about it.. You really think shes turned on by all that? Its a paycheck. She likely dosnt get personally satisifed giving you a bj or a handjob. And belive it or not..
Most woman are not satisifed with vaginal and anal penetration.

Which is likely what most these guys want.

So heres a sexy af uber driver..turing her on.. (With him realizing it..)

And she wanted some action for herself.

Makes total sense to me.

Big difference it getting paid to have sex.. As a job.. And just enjoying it for fun.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> Went inside and railed her.


How much?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> My wife works at starbucks. She hates the coffee. But says the food is really good. I went there once and tried it for lunch.


All the Starbucks I've been to serve crap, dried pre-made scones that would choke a buzzard, stuff like that. Nothing fresh or prepared.
Correct though that the Starbucks coffee is awful, I prefer McD coffee.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Devil's advocate here...other than that he admitted she was a prostitute, he didn't say he gave her any money. He drove her around and she rewarded him for his services with....her services. Sounds like your average dinner date to me.


Exactly. My dates always ask me to drive them around so they can service their Johns just before we take in a movie


----------



## Listen41 (May 6, 2018)

Too many them use UBER/LYFT as well as many man and woman of one night stand !!!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Listen41 said:


> man and woman of one night stand !!!


Fornicators!


----------



## turbolx22 (Jun 19, 2018)

Pictures or video or it didnt happen.!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> He went into the hotel and shoved it right into her, face it.


Do you think there's any chance there was foreplay?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Do you think there's any chance there was foreplay?


Plenty!....With all the other Johns she toyed with during the day, long before he got to mop up the mess.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Fornicators!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Seems to me like a business transaction. She's your customer and vice versa. Nothing to brag about unless she let you hit it for free, in that case, well done lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> I had a 60+ year old fat Russian man with a 25 ish year old African American very sexy woman with much cup-caking, giggles and slaps going on in my car on Saturday what made me wonder if she was an escort - a very beautiful woman with an exceptional rack. Dropped them off at a hotel. Hmmm


I am glad I live in miami where we are not subjected to this kind of buffoonery



Uber's Guber said:


> All the Starbucks I've been to serve crap, dried pre-made scones that would choke a buzzard, stuff like that. Nothing fresh or prepared.
> Correct though that the Starbucks coffee is awful, I prefer McD coffee.


I go to Starbucks to get the wholly earth green sweeteners for my Dunkin donuts or McDonalds coffee lol



1.5xorbust said:


> Do you think there's any chance there was foreplay?


Not at $0.11/min


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> I had a 60+ year old fat Russian man with a 25 ish year old African American very sexy woman with much cup-caking, giggles and slaps going on in my car on Saturday what made me wonder if she was an escort - a very beautiful woman with an exceptional rack. Dropped them off at a hotel. Hmmm


Nah you're just reading into things...could'a been his daughter...



Reynob Moore said:


> Credibility arguments aside?
> 
> Yes Im aware things could have gone wrong. Her tight little body was *well worth it*.


Uber Escort, it's a thing. They take Uber and the drivers are their potential Clients. *$$$*


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> And some
> Just want to swim with Dolphins . . .
> 
> What was the Dr. Appt. For ?


OOPS...!!!


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Any cat that uses the phrase, "I railed her" when describing the act of love, would not bother with suiting up. He raw dogged!


Love? Seriously?



Uber's Guber said:


> *FAKE!!! *No pax would go to a Starbucks for "food."


I've had pax drop muffin crumbs all over after stopping at Starbucks.



Rakos said:


> OOPS...!!!


If he CLAPs his hands together he might get it (no pun intended)?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Nah you're just reading into things...could'a been his daughter...


Sugar daddy/ sugar babies aren't really related...



Listen41 said:


> Too many them use UBER/LYFT as well as many man and woman of one night stand !!!


Oh no. Say it isn't so


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Any cat that uses the phrase, "I railed her" when describing the act of love, would not bother with suiting up. He raw dogged!


If he had raw dogged her he would have said he raw dogged her and not that he railed her. At least that's the custom in California.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Sex with a prostitute is an ignoble thing. Makes you look really good when your name is in the paper too.
> 
> Oh and in some states your name goes on another list. I think I'd rather be in the obituaries.


"Sex with a prostitute is an ignoble thing" Why? Isn't that the service she (or he) is offering?

I believe if you went to a prostitute in the full knowledge that her specialty is uncomplicated, consensual sex for an agreed amount of money and then you suddenly and randomly forced yourself upon her and demanded that she do your bookwork, or iron your clothes or clean your oven, because that's what really gets you off, I think that would be ignoble. Not only ignoble but also contemptible. Probably a breach of contract as well.

What is really ignoble, and really shabby is that in some juristictions prostitution is illegal and yet Über screwing drivers for $10 per hour is totally legal.

.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> "Sex with a prostitute is an ignoble thing" Why? Isn't that the service she (or he) is offering?
> 
> I believe if you went to a prostitute in the full knowledge that her specialty is uncomplicated, consensual sex for an agreed amount of money and then you suddenly and randomly forced yourself upon her and demanded that she do your bookwork, or iron your clothes or clean your oven, because that's what really gets you off, I think that would be ignoble. Not only ignoble but also contemptible. Probably a breach of contract as well.
> 
> ...


You dare to equate driving Uber to prostitution?!?

 GOOD MAN!


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Every UBER driver has had an encounter with an escort


Yeah...a Ford Escort.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Steelersnut said:


> Love? Seriously?


The juxtaposition of 2 crass euphemisms for sex and a classy one is the joke.


Steelersnut said:


> muffin crumbs


As a euphemism, eww!


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Fornicators!


LOL.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Yeah, and you drove her around all day for nothing. You were a just another 'john".


Honestly if she's as hot as I would expect, what did you lose driving her around for the day? $100? Cheaper than some first dates and everyone got what they wanted!


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Let me know when she's in the Charlotte area. Asking for a friend.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

How much did she give you to take her to the doctors appointment? How long did the doctors appointment take?

You forgot what she said the doctors appointment was for?


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> All the Starbucks I've been to serve crap, dried pre-made scones that would choke a buzzard, stuff like that. Nothing fresh or prepared.
> Correct though that the Starbucks coffee is awful, I prefer McD coffee.


Try your local home brew coffee shops youll never touch another mcds again!

I actually hate coffee. Cant stand the burnt taste of it. Even if i mask it with a bag of sugar and a gallon of creamer...at that point its just sugar and creme...and it still tastes burnt.

We went to a local coffee shop where they cook there own beans and everything...real fresh.

Holy crap!!!! I had it straight. No anything in it...it was sooo good i wanted another!! But... The caffiene would be too much.

Try local brewed coffee. Itll blow your mind. This coming from someome who hates coffee. So i can only imagine how a coffee lover will enjoy it


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

I believe thread belongs in the fanfic section. dashcm or it didn't happen


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Fornicators!


..and they hardly ever ask you to join in on there fornicating


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> And you drove off into the sunset...
> 
> Credibility arguments aside, a lot of things can go wrong with that scenario.


What are u?..... adebbiedowner?


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Yeah, and you drove her around all day for nothing. You were a just another 'john".


John's don't invest as much....


----------



## Fed truck (Nov 9, 2017)

Screenshot or it didn't happen lol


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

The key word in the original post was "Doctor's Appointment". I haven't been to any doctor in years because I am STD free.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> As an added bonus of public humiliation, you gotta love those outdoor billboards that display the mugshots of men who get arrested and convicted of soliciting prostitutes.
> 15 minutes of fame that never ends!


Bet the A.C..L.U. LOVES THOSE !

Bring back public stocks !


----------

